# new here



## grinreaper (Oct 6, 2014)

Looking to join the darkside after 4 years natty. Realistic goals for a bulk soon. Thanks for having me


----------



## jas101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome to IMF GR! Once you give into the dark side forever will it dominate your destiny!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## sneedham (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome Bro...


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome. Sneedham is in da house!


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## blergs. (Oct 9, 2014)

WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum take a look around.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 3, 2014)

Welcome to Ironmag Bro.


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

